# how to set max pickup distance



## kewldude231 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi all!

Iam a new Lyft driver in Cincinnati and I forgot the phone number to my mentor. but I can ask here, he said something about me being able to set my maxium pickup radius and I cant find this anywhere. I find some rides coming thru that are 27+ mins away, that I simply will not take. I stay within the 15-20 minit range. and now Iam getting msgs saying iam missing too many rides. so how do I set my pickup radius so I dont get these far away riders. Anyway after a few rides, I love the tips. Thanks and happy ridesharing 

M.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

kewldude231 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Iam a new Lyft driver in Cincinnati and I forgot the phone number to my mentor. but I can ask here, he said something about me being able to set my maxium pickup radius and I cant find this anywhere. I find some rides coming thru that are 27+ mins away, that I simply will not take. I stay within the 15-20 minit range. and now Iam getting msgs saying iam missing too many rides. so how do I set my pickup radius so I dont get these far away riders. Anyway after a few rides, I love the tips. Thanks and happy ridesharing
> 
> M.


You simply can't. Search through the forums you will see its a common complaint among Lyft drivers about long pick up times. You will quickly learn what drivers before you did that it is mathematically impossible to make profit picking up 10+ minute pings at $1 or less per mile.
Yes there will be stories how it worked out nicely this one time, but it is not profitable 9 times out of 10.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

On Android it's easy. 
Go to Settings>Apps
Scroll down to the Lyft app and tap on it.
Tap on "Force Stop". Job done!


----------



## Anonymous278 (Mar 15, 2017)

kewldude231 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Iam a new Lyft driver in Cincinnati and I forgot the phone number to my mentor. but I can ask here, he said something about me being able to set my maxium pickup radius and I cant find this anywhere. I find some rides coming thru that are 27+ mins away, that I simply will not take. I stay within the 15-20 minit range. and now Iam getting msgs saying iam missing too many rides. so how do I set my pickup radius so I dont get these far away riders. Anyway after a few rides, I love the tips. Thanks and happy ridesharing
> 
> M.


If you want to avoid getting a low acceptance rating accept the pick up and just don't go... it might take a few minutes, but the passenger almost always cancels.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

My acceptance rate on Lyft is 11%. At this point, I really don't care if they deactivate me. The app is useless. Every ping in Cincinnati is 20+ minutes. 90% of the time, they are located in the hood and 2 mile rides.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

The only other option is using a "destination filter" to get rides in the general direction you want to go...


----------

